# Computerspieler unter euch?



## Quest (1. Okt. 2011)

Heute poste ich mal wegen etwas ganz anderem.
Ich bin Mitglied in einem kleinen Clan, der eigentlich ein Multigaming-Clan sein möchte.
Es gab versuche mit Call of Duty, Star Trek Online und anderen, hat aber meißt alles nicht lange gehalten.
Seit einigen Jahren wacker schlägt sich nur die Gilde in Guild Wars.
Für Multigaming gibt es aktuell nur ein StarWars-Forenrollenspiel.

Deshalb dachte ich, frage ich einfach mal abseits der üblichen Spieleforen, ob sich hier zufällig jemand findet, der entweder Interesse an einem dieser beiden Spiele hat oder eine eigene Sektion in dem Clan gründen möchte.
Da sollte ich nur noch anmerken, dass wir uns als Fun-Clan verstehen. Also weder Profiliga-Ambitionen haben noch jemand rausgeschmissen wird wenn er mal nicht zum Training erschienen ist.

Hier ist der Link zu unserer Webseite: Weird Empire


----------



## Falcon37 (5. Okt. 2011)

Ich liebe  Call of Duty 
Spiele zusammen mit 2 Freunden seit Jahren Call of Duty und ganz ganz wenig WoW.
Allerdings nur auf Xbox Live bis jetzt und WoW PC halt...

Passt wohl er weniger zum Thema - aber sei gesagt


----------



## nedodu (6. Aug. 2012)

Ich zocke heute noch Call of Duty 3 auf Xbox Live! Fragt sich warum man in den folgenden Teilen kein Auto mehr fahren konnte, es gibt nicht lustigeres als mit 4 Mann im Auto im Multiplayermodus zu fahren und am Ende lebt meistens nur noch der Fahrer.


----------

